# considering buying a 240 coupe



## timpryor (Jul 28, 2004)

i have a chance to pick up a rolling chassis for around 500 and what i would like to know is what would it take to convert it to a skyline GTS-T clone i mean skyline body and possibly a skyline engine and tranny swap. what all would i need to do this the 1st thing i want to do is convert the pop up headlights to R32 headlights and tail lights, anyone know where i can get a conversion to do these and a price?


any help is appreciated.


----------



## timpryor (Jul 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hmm... Why? But if you really wanted to and with enough $$$ you could... Personally, i would just get the real thing... But if you get a Complete front clip from the right place you got most of the front end solved... That should include engine and tranny... maybe lights and body pannels... sometimes you can get a deal and get the rear axles and diff... But even so, the panels just dont line up right and not to mention all the custom work for the body, rear lights and the swap alone... Like I said... I would just get the real thing...


----------



## timpryor (Jul 28, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Hmm... Why? But if you really wanted to and with enough $$$ you could... Personally, i would just get the real thing... But if you get a Complete front clip from the right place you got most of the front end solved... That should include engine and tranny... maybe lights and body pannels... sometimes you can get a deal and get the rear axles and diff... But even so, the panels just dont line up right and not to mention all the custom work for the body, rear lights and the swap alone... Like I said... I would just get the real thing...


well money i'd be 30+ grand for R32 but what i really want is just the front light conversion which i've seen numerous times and possibly tail conversion if it would be possible.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

anything is possible with enough money


----------



## timpryor (Jul 28, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> anything is possible with enough money


which is what i'm a little short of the big thing for me is the front lights i cant stand the flip ups and i really want some R32 style lights a link to a site where i can get them would help alot.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Not trying to rag on your idea, but have you ever considered any of the S series conversions? IMO the R32 lights just dont look right without the whole front end... and the front end just doesnt look good with that monsterous gap where fenders and doors meet. Why dont you take a look at the S13, S14, S15 convos. Or even the eastbear converion.

S13









S14









S15









Eastbear


----------



## timpryor (Jul 28, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Not trying to rag on your idea, but have you ever considered any of the S series conversions? IMO the R32 lights just dont look right without the whole front end... and the front end just doesnt look good with that monsterous gap where fenders and doors meet. Why dont you take a look at the S13, S14, S15 convos. Or even the eastbear converion.
> 
> S13


i like that i like it alot know anyone who sells a conversion like that?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I gotta admit that i used to hate the pop-up lights but after I got used to it I didn't mind them.
But i also saw these:
Sleepy eyes









ClearCorners.com









But If you still insist then this should give you a rough estimate:
http://www.importpartsusa.com/ipusa-jdm-nissan.html


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

timpryor said:


> i like that i like it alot know anyone who sells a conversion like that?


That would be the S13 silvia front end conversion with the Skyline R32 front grille

(these links will take you directly to the conversion page)

Jspec.com
phase2motortrend.com 
silviawerks.com/ -just click on front end


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

s13 conversions look best in my opinion. skyline body parts just look shitty on the s13 240's. horrible fitment and it just doesnt flow with the rest of the car at all


----------



## timpryor (Jul 28, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> That would be the S13 silvia front end conversion with the Skyline R32 front grille
> 
> (these links will take you directly to the conversion page)
> 
> ...


thanks exactly what i was looking for


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> That would be the S13 silvia front end conversion with the Skyline R32 front grille


Its actually a, S13 Silvia Nismo grille


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Opps... Good looking out


----------

